# What's the lifespan of Citizen Eco-Drive solar batteries?



## TheSecondZ (May 16, 2020)

I love the solar powered Eco-Drive watches, but I'm curious if somebody has had one long enough that the battery died or lost a significant amount of its charge capacity. If so, how was the process for replacing it?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TheSecondZ said:


> I love the solar powered Eco-Drive watches, but I'm curious if somebody has had one long enough that the battery died or lost a significant amount of its charge capacity. If so, how was the process for replacing it?


LMGTFY.com Yielded



> 40 years
> 
> According to *Citizen* Europe, laboratory tests showed that after 20 years the secondary *battery* retains a power storage capacity of 80% of its initial capacity. Newer *Citizen* claims state the rechargeable/secondary *batteries* will last up to 40 years and that it is highly unusual for these *batteries* to fail.
> 
> *Eco-Drive - Wikipedia*


----------



## deanchen (Jan 21, 2019)

I wore one for 10 years ago for 4 years where the tech was likely worse. Worked like a charm and never had to worry about charge. Never tested the capacity loss over that time, but keep in mind it's much less of an issue for eco-drive if you wore it every day since it charged quickly.


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

I have some 20 Eco Drives the older one being about 20 y.o. and none of them shows any sign of battery failure. They are kept fully charged at all times.

I changed the rechargeable cell on a Seiko solar and it was an easy operation. The cell can be found on the bay for about $15-20


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

If you keep them well charged there is no reason why you shouldn’t get 15 or 20 years out of one.


----------



## El Pescador (Feb 10, 2016)

I am having the capacitor changed in my PMU56-2373. I think it is 18 years old based on the case markings. I had thrown in into a drawer and didn't wear it for the last 2 years.

It is a monoblock case so they need to go through the crystal. I sent it off to Hurley Roberts as they were the only place I could find that had the replacement gaskets. They said I should get another 20 years at least out of it as long as I keep it exposed to light / don't throw it into a drawer again!

From what I understand, it is a fairly simple battery change. The issue, as I understand it, is some models, like the Aqualand, had 2 batteries, and were a little more delicate to deal with changing batteries.


----------



## TimoJK (Feb 8, 2018)

I thought citizen themselves say 20-30 years, so you should be good for a while 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## Pencey Prep (Apr 9, 2016)

I own several Eco-Drive watches. The ones which have never been left in a dark place have run flawlessly. I bought one 14 years ago and I left it in a drawer and forgot about it. After a year it had stopped so i put it on on a Window Sill and it came back to life. But it has never been able to hold the charge as long as it did previously


----------



## Igorek (Jul 10, 2009)

Wolfsatz said:


> LMGTFY.com Yielded


This information was on the citizen website but they removed it some years ago. Maybe they don't claim this anymore or they started making cheaper batteries or capacitors?

By the way this topic has been discussed at least few times before.


----------



## Barbababa (Jan 6, 2019)

Igorek said:


> This information was on the citizen website but they removed it some years ago. Maybe they don't claim this anymore or they started making cheaper batteries or capacitors?
> 
> By the way this topic has been discussed at least few times before.


I would say the oposite. On the eco-drive ONE it´s stated to _never_ need a battery/capacitor change. I was told by Citizen AD that the capacitor would loose the ability by 1% a year, but since the lates generation actually primarily runs on light (and not the capacitor) the lifespan is well over 100 years. But you must not drain the capacitor completely (more that 6 months in total darkness).


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Igorek said:


> Maybe they don't claim this anymore or they started making cheaper batteries or capacitors?


I would dare to say that as with any technology... they found ways to produce them more effectively thus with less cost; but not of a lesser quality.

There is all kinds of legal reasons why would they remove it.... as there are a lot of very idiotic people that will find ways to make them fail.. like those that live them off any light for a long period of time.


----------



## Sclsdagnd (Aug 26, 2020)

Barbababa said:


> I would say the oposite. On the eco-drive ONE it´s stated to _never_ need a battery/capacitor change. I was told by Citizen AD that the capacitor would loose the ability by 1% a year, but since the lates generation actually primarily runs on light (and not the capacitor) the lifespan is well over 100 years. But you must not drain the capacitor completely (more that 6 months in total darkness).


I'm sceptical about 100 years but even if it is true then the watch has other parts too. The lifespan of the solar cell is certainly not infinity (I read somewhere that their average lifespan is about 25-30 years). In most Eco Drives gears are made from plastic, those will also deteriorate and will not last 100 years. I recently had a discussion with a watchmaker and he said that plastic gears can last quite long IF there is no dirt on them, but in the long run, sooner or later dirt will get into the watch (and a tiny-tiny amount is enough to wear the gears)


----------



## Barbababa (Jan 6, 2019)

Sclsdagnd said:


> I'm sceptical about 100 years but even if it is true then the watch has other parts too. The lifespan of the solar cell is certainly not infinity (I read somewhere that their average lifespan is about 25-30 years). In most Eco Drives gears are made from plastic, those will also deteriorate and will not last 100 years. I recently had a discussion with a watchmaker and he said that plastic gears can last quite long IF there is no dirt on them, but in the long run, sooner or later dirt will get into the watch (and a tiny-tiny amount is enough to wear the gears)


If you have som facts regarding lifespan of eco-drive solar batteries as is the question here, feel free to share . But to quote me just to tell me you are sceptical about plastic gears and dirt?


----------



## cari2763 (May 2, 2019)

My Dad has had his for close to 13 years now. With good maintenance, it should last for a long while.


----------



## parv (Aug 4, 2019)

I had a Promaster AP0430-51L c 1998. (Its dial said "Eco drive"; on watches of that time I had also seen "Solar-Tech" mentioned.) It's battery lasted without any visible abnormality at least until 2019[0] when I last had it. I wore it regularly on most days until c 2009 or so when I stopped wearing a watch as often. While not being worn, watch was being exposed to 15-40 W household lighting while lying on a table.

0- In 2019 I had sent the watch to Citizen USA for battery & gasket change as a precaution, not due to any issues. It is another point that Citizen could not service it for being too old.?‍♂ I, obviously, had not confirmed with Citizen if it could even service the watch before sending.


----------



## bloody watches (Nov 25, 2014)

It all depends on how often you look at them !


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

Best practice is to keep the watch relatively charged, not fully drained. In that case, 20 years is no problem. 

I’ve changed batteries on I think two eco-drive watches I got used, and it was fairly straightforward. You have to align a small tab when you insert the battery, but other than that, nothing special.


----------



## ma678 (Dec 27, 2013)

My Skyhawk is 15 years old and still running strong. Don't you expect to change a watch in 15 years?

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

I'll chime in here as I find this topic interesting. I only have one Citizen watch in my collection, and its an older Corso that my wife gifted me back in 2012 I think? In that time it has run flawlessly gaining about +5 seconds/month and never ever stopped running. I take it out once in awhile to get a good dose of sun at least once or twice a month - the rest of the time it gets ambient light from the watchbox in my bedroom. I've been very impressed out of this $42.00 E111 movement!









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## thorn79 (Oct 2, 2019)

I have a Pulsar solar that I bought around 2003 and I bought my wife a Citizen solar about 10 years ago and they both are still going strong. Solar panels will drop to ~80% of their original capacity in 25-30 years but still will produce power for many years after that. I installed 3kw of grid tied solar myself in 2006 and they are still producing a good amount of power. If I remember correctly, they lose about 1% per year.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

2 of my Citizen Stiletto Eco-Drive watches started playing up by the time they got to 7 years.

That could most likely be due to them being worn (and exposed to light) infrequently.

I still have them in my watch box and they work fine when worn, but discharge very quickly.

I've inquired into replacement capacitors and have been advised that it is around AUD$50 fitted.

Hope this assists the OP @TheSecondZ


----------



## gangrel (Jun 25, 2015)

Russ1965 said:


> 2 of my Citizen Stiletto Eco-Drive watches started playing up by the time they got to 7 years.
> 
> That could most likely be due to them being worn (and exposed to light) infrequently.
> 
> ...


But that's also not a good use pattern, as others have stated. It's also discharging because, when they're THAT low on charge, they take time to recharge.

My oldest Eco Drive is my BM-8180, which is probably ~ 15 years old. Always a solid performer. My solution for keeping them charged:






This item is unavailable - Etsy


Find the perfect handmade gift, vintage & on-trend clothes, unique jewelry, and more… lots more.




www.etsy.com





There are lower price, smaller display/trees on Etsy, too. Each half-arm holds 3-4 watches; with Citizen, usually 4, they're not that large most of the time. I keep one on the bedside table; I've got a floor lamp that also has a gooseneck arm at mid-level. That bulb (which is an LED, so draws next to nothing) is aimed at the watch tree, and helps fill. That lamp is generally on most of the evening. It's enough light that my The Citizen HAQ charged from bare minimum running (when it arrived) to "good charge state"...IIRC that means 100+ days of PR on its A060 movement...in about 4-5 hours.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Thanks @gangrel for your insight on the issue.

My watchmakers (two of them) have both confirmed that the average life of the eco-drive 'cell' is approx 8 to 10 years.

The fact that you're getting twice the life out of them is excellent.

In any event, with 180+ watches in my collection, wearing the 4 eco-drives in regular rotation isn't even a remote possibility.


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

I recently picked up a cheap Citizen "Solar Tech" watch that appears to be from 1998. It's running, albeit weakly. There's a stamp inside the case back, which I think must be from a previous battery replacement, but 22 years isn't bad.


----------



## sdiegolo (Jan 15, 2019)

parv said:


> In 2019 I had sent the watch to Citizen USA for battery & gasket change as a precaution, not due to any issues. It is another point that Citizen could not service it for being too old.?‍


I asked same question (albeit worded differently in a different thread). Was told any competent jeweler should be able to do that....


----------



## pbubsy (Nov 21, 2008)

I have one that's roughly 20 years old and still going strong. These things keep going if you keep them reasonably charged.


----------



## Benno1024 (Jan 8, 2021)

pbubsy said:


> I have one that's roughly 20 years old and still going strong. These things keep going if you keep them reasonably charged.


Well I guess that explains why mine don't keep a charge very well. As I explained in an earlier thread, I have 2 Eco-Drives. One of them takes a long time to charge up in the sun and then doesn't keep a charge like it used to. Of course, I had it in the dark for probably 6+ months, and looking at what other people on this thread are saying, that was a bad idea! Woops... live and learn.


----------



## pbubsy (Nov 21, 2008)

Benno1024 said:


> Well I guess that explains why mine don't keep a charge very well. As I explained in an earlier thread, I have 2 Eco-Drives. One of them takes a long time to charge up in the sun and then doesn't keep a charge like it used to. Of course, I had it in the dark for probably 6+ months, and looking at what other people on this thread are saying, that was a bad idea! Woops... live and learn.


Just replace the capacitor/battery and you'll be back in business. I keep all my solar watches in a box together. It has a display window. I just put it on the window sill maybe once a month to top them all off when not being worn. I do wear them in rotation but as of late, am working at night. My trusty old Citizen ti diver was on my wrist when I took this.


----------



## Benno1024 (Jan 8, 2021)

pbubsy said:


> Just replace the capacitor/battery and you'll be back in business. I keep all my solar watches in a box together. It has a display window. I just put it on the window sill maybe once a month to top them all off when not being worn. I do wear them in rotation but as of late, am working at night. My trusty old Citizen ti diver was on my wrist when I took this.
> View attachment 16839609


That's a good idea.. thanks! Say... what is your preferred method of replacing the capacitor? You don't send it off to Seiki/Citizen do you? Do you trust one of those watch fix-it places in the mall? Or is this something complex enough that it needs to be sent off to the manufacturer? If it's simple enough that one of those mall places can fix it, that would be a lot more convenient -- as in, same-day fix.


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

Benno1024 said:


> That's a good idea.. thanks! Say... what is your preferred method of replacing the capacitor? You don't send it off to Seiki/Citizen do you? Do you trust one of those watch fix-it places in the mall? Or is this something complex enough that it needs to be sent off to the manufacturer? If it's simple enough that one of those mall places can fix it, that would be a lot more convenient -- as in, same-day fix.


Any decent jeweler should be able to replace the battery. The key is getting a battery that’s intended to be recharged, so check your part number carefully. I’ve also ordered the batteries on eBay myself and done the swaps. Can’t test the seals though, but neither will a low end jeweler


----------



## pbubsy (Nov 21, 2008)

Benno1024 said:


> That's a good idea.. thanks! Say... what is your preferred method of replacing the capacitor? You don't send it off to Seiki/Citizen do you? Do you trust one of those watch fix-it places in the mall? Or is this something complex enough that it needs to be sent off to the manufacturer? If it's simple enough that one of those mall places can fix it, that would be a lot more convenient -- as in, same-day fix.


I just got a caseback tool and do it myself, as stated above, be sure to get the correct battery. I either open up the caseback and check the battery, message the company or find the info here by search.


----------



## Beatlloydy (9 mo ago)

Wondering if (when not wearing) Eco Drive solars would recharge in a watch case with a glass case. I run an LED strip at night above the cases and was wondering if that would be sufficient. I actually run it all night as my night light as it helps sometimes keep the native marsupials away 😎


----------



## chief_D (Jul 27, 2021)

I recently gifted my son a Blue Angles purchased in 2005, and it’s still in the fight.


----------



## Beatlloydy (9 mo ago)

Russ1965 said:


> 2 of my Citizen Stiletto Eco-Drive watches started playing up by the time they got to 7 years.
> 
> That could most likely be due to them being worn (and exposed to light) infrequently.
> 
> ...


Russ, do you think an LED light strip above a clear glass watch case could solve the issue of watches not charging. This is also my night light.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Beatlloydy said:


> Russ, do you think an LED light strip above a clear glass watch case could solve the issue of watches not charging. This is also my night light.
> View attachment 16875546


It would work, at a bare minimum (trickle charge) but can't compete with natural sunlight !


----------



## Richard_FM (5 mo ago)

I keep mine on a shelf to keep it charged because it took a few days to wake up when I kept it in it's box in my wardrobe.


----------

